# UNION SC SHOW Sep.16-17



## whiskeyman (Sep 15, 2005)

Kinda late maybe, but wanted to mention the Union South Carolina Show this weekend...FRI 1-6 with an auction beginning at 7 PM...and SAT 9-2. Located at the Union County Fairgrounds Hwy 176 Bypass...


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 15, 2005)

i was hoping to get to go to this show but i won't be able to make it. i hope it turns out nice. someone take some pictures.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 16, 2005)

JOHN...I'll be going down there SAT. Ayem....will take some pics and post here.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

My apologies all...an unexpected and unforeseen event prevented me from going ta Union. However...as a way of making up...I decided to post a  few pics from other shows...Hope youns approve.

 1st group of  are Baltimore...2 years ago.


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

...Moxie Display


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

,,,


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

This un is Gene Joo's display at Gray TN...Spiderweb Whiskeys and go-withs...


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 20, 2005)

last one tonite: Wayne (The  Jar Doctor) & June Lowry and Ed Provine chatting with Gene Bradberry at Morristown TN. show...


----------



## tncgal (Sep 20, 2005)

Awww, that's a bummer you didn't get to go.  
 We all know those breaks!  
 Thanks for posting these pictures, though.  

 Hope you get to Richmond.


----------

